# My 161" 14 point ohio buck



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

Thought i would share the pic of the buck i killed the third day of bow season in ohio. watched him all summer knew he was the one i would kill. Thats me on the left.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

great buck sam!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

nice kill dude. never even see deer in wisconsin anymore.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

That's a great buck.......:darkbeer:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*In velvet*

Here are all three bucks i watched since june. mine is on the far left


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Ohio Monster*

Congradulations Sam You Are The Man :thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats huge. Congrats man!
what bow were you shooting?


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice buck, CONGRATS!:darkbeer:


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats that is a great buck.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Very unique buck...one you will always remember


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Thats huge. Congrats man!
> what bow were you shooting?



what kind of bow were you shooting 



p.s congrats awsome buck


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome buck, i'm not surprised it's from Ohio! I'm heading up to Ohio next Saturday or next Sunday to Bainbridge, Ohio, about 1 1/2 hours away from Chilicothe south west of it.


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

nice bucks guys!!!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

great job man 
thats one heck of a deer:wink:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Reflex Charger*

Not my best bow set up but it sure did the job. Im entering the buck into P&Y club, Ohio Big Buck Club, and into Buckeye Big Buck Club! Cant wait to get it officially scored and get him on the wall. My taxidermist said he was only 3 and a half years old! I hate to think how big he would be next year. My friend pictured with me, shot a 184 inch buck last year that was only 3 and a half. Both killed within a mile of each other. Talk about good genetics!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

thats a great deer anywhere! ur makin me feel bad considering the season i've had lol


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*I feel your pain*

Last year i passed up anything under 130. Then in feb. i shot the first buck with two antlers. lets just say i coulda got more meat out of a big doe lol


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats Sam!, very nice buck!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Oh wow forgot to add*

LOL i had a broken left arm at the time. i mod. my riser to be able to shoot my bow still. If you look in the pic i beleive you can see my cast under my shirt


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang dude! Nice buck for sure! Looks like you had one heck of a triumvirate to work with, based on your second photo. Good shooting and congrats!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*What do you think it will net score?*

Just wondering cuz im getting it officially scored next week


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

samhighnam said:


> Here are all three bucks i watched since june. mine is on the far left


i am not gonna lie, those are some monster bucks!!!!!!! congrats man. andthat buck should net in the 155 range.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*...*

I know for sure he will make p&y and Ohio Big BUck Club i am excited to get it scored. Im thinking he only goes 148 net score thats my guess.


----------

